# 2018 Tiguan Highline - VW Logo / Radar Sensor



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

My first snowy.slushy drive and I got a non-specific cockpit warning, a yellow triangle with an exclamation !. No clue as what this meant but I remembered something about the front radar under to logo, so I wiped the logo off restarted the car no warning light (which while comforting is no real indication that I found the source of the problem). Drove for another few minutes and the warning indicator came back.

So 2 questions:

 Is this likely it?
 If this is likely it, then why with all the heaters on the car did VW miss one under the logo?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

1. Yes, from manual:
The radar sensor function can be impaired by things such as mud, slush, or snow, or by conditions such as heavy rain or spray. In cases like these, the ACC/Front Assist may not work. The driver message ACC/Front Assist not available appears in the instrument cluster display. Clean the radar sensor as required.

Remove snow with a brush, and remove ice with a solvent-free deicer spray.


2. Cost? And shouldn't be using cruise in snow/heavy rain conditions anyway.

I know that Mercedes lights up their badge up front on some new vehicles. I wonder if that's also a heater.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

socialD said:


> shouldn't be using cruise in snow/heavy rain conditions anyway.


I agree, and I wasn't. I think that Front Assist is always on to warn/help stop me in the event a car or pedestrian jumps in front of me. I am new at this Tiguan automation stuff, but it seems odd that a "safety feature" would be so sensitive as to stop working after a few minutes in slushy weather.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> I agree, and I wasn't. I think that Front Assist is always on to warn/help stop me in the event a car or pedestrian jumps in front of me. I am new at this Tiguan automation stuff, but it seems odd that a "safety feature" would be so sensitive as to stop working after a few minutes in slushy weather.


They pretty much all do. Common complaint for all makes. Something that will be solved in another generation or two I'm sure.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah it's not exclusive to VW, pretty much any car with a radar sensor mounted in the front will experience this. 

My previous Civic had the radar mounted in the bumper by the foglight and it was much worse lol. 

Anyway, my opinion only, but if there's slush/snow on the ground I'd rather not have the car panic-stop at full lock...


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm new to this forum, but a long time participant in other online forums for specific makes and models. I'm currently very close to trading my 2015 Subaru Outback for a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P. 

Just as a side note to the ACC/Auto Braking feature, Subaru's Eyesight system is completely camera based and the windshield wipers clear the area of the windshield used by the stereo cameras. They don't often go offline. It takes extremely heavy rain or fog to do that. The problem I've most often had is being behind a truck throwing up a lot of spray. 

But, all of these systems have their limitations. As a prior poster noted, if the ACC/safety system is shut down, you should think twice about being on the road.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

mlsstl said:


> I'm new to this forum, but a long time participant in other online forums for specific makes and models. I'm currently very close to trading my 2015 Subaru Outback for a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P.
> 
> Just as a side note to the ACC/Auto Braking feature, Subaru's Eyesight system is completely camera based and the windshield wipers clear the area of the windshield used by the stereo cameras. They don't often go offline. It takes extremely heavy rain or fog to do that. The problem I've most often had is being behind a truck throwing up a lot of spray.
> 
> But, all of these systems have their limitations. As a prior poster noted, if the ACC/safety system is shut down, you should think twice about being on the road.


If I were to be off the road with the amount of slush that caused the shutdown I would not be on the road from November/December through April/May (I live in Montreal. All I can be is non-reliant on the automation and hope it traps an hazard that I miss.

n


----------

